# urq 25th anniversary gathering picutes



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

They are slowly coming in. I'll update as soon as they come in.
I recognise quite a few of these cars.


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: urq 25th anniversary gathering picutes (Sepp)*


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3977211


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: urq 25th anniversary gathering picutes (Sepp)*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!1!!11!!!!!!!1!!1


















































*hitting head against desk, computer, tables, lamps, countertops, television sets, furniture* 
*head explodes* 
*begins to sob* 
































































I was on vacation while this was going on, and it's in my home state, too!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq 25th anniversary gathering picutes (Entwerfer des Audis)*

^^^
Maybe it was better that way...
It would have driven you to insanity.
Too much sensory overload. 


















_Modified by Sepp at 12:57 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq 25th anniversary gathering picutes (Sepp)*


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: urq 25th anniversary gathering picutes (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_^^^
Maybe it was better that way...
It would have driven you to insanity.
Too much sensory overload. 









I don't think it would have been _quite_ that bad. I need to see and hear one in person, to motivate myself to really start saving for one.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq 25th anniversary gathering picutes (Entwerfer des Audis)*

It really would have been that bad...
I showed up to the first annual UPG gathering in Ct back in I think it was '03, and there were 22 Quattros there. 
My head was spinning.


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_









This one's a keeper. Nice cars guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

